# It's a nice day for pictures*More*



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it is a nice November day today. It's a little overcast but it is 59 degrees right now and that is crazy for the end of November in northern Indiana. So the goats have been enjoying this 4 day weekend as much as I have. Well I think Jasmine is over being pregnant she is moaning alot more. She is by far the biggest one we have.
Faith








Freeney and Paintball








More Freeney and Paintball, don't mind the ghetto looking barn its over 100 years old








All the girls








Joy








Sky








Jasmine








Freeney and his girlfriends


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Ohhhh, I a so jealous, look at all that green grass....... We have already had over 2 feet of snow already this winter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Very nice... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Great looking goats! Love Freeney's markings!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Thank you all.....Peggy its funny because when i look out all I see is dieing grass not nice green grass. I guess I am spoiled.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

:drool: Green grass and beautiful goats. A perfect combo if ya' ask me! :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Your goats are so pretty! They are all built like tanks! :thumb: Very nice

In Sky's picture the doe looks like she is smiling. Is Jasmine pregnant? When will she kid??

LOL at Freeney--he is trying so hard to get to those girls!

I am jealous of your weather! Today is miserable here! It is COLD and OH so WINDY! We had little Joker in the isolation pen and we had a tarp over the top--well this a.m. I went out and worked for 1 hour to secure it. My husband is away hunting and not here to fix itk--I did not want it to blow away (which is my luck-by the way). The wind got worse and worse till it was lifting up the pen again! I went back out and "re-homed" Joker in a horse stall and had to take the tarp off the top of the kennel before it all blew away! I am sure my neighbors were watching, drinking coffee and thinking ---CRAZY girl!!! HAHA


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Very pretty goats and land you have :drool: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Well Jasmine, Joy, and Sky are all due The beginning of January but Jasmine seems like she is progressing faster. I hope I am wrong because I can not remember if or when paintball broke out to breed her any earlier. Faith on the other hand had me thinking she was also due the beginning of January and I had paintball in with them till the end of October, so he was with them almost 3 months. Then surprise Freeney comes home and she goes into heat. She is now looking at April 5th kids just because I wanted Freeney babies. If he was not here she would have just stayed open. Then I am thinking about breeding the Jr. does in June/July so I can have November/December babies


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Your goats look in awesome condition as usual, Roger.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Jasmine is nice & deep! She be hiding trips for you I bet.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Nancy do you really think? I have had 2 sets of twins and 4 sets of singles. I am thinking twins for Jasmine and single for Joy and single for Sky but I would love more. I am hoping Faith gives me twins in April but it is to early to tell.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Great looking goats there! Especially love the coloring on the tan and black spotted (is that Paintball?) Very cute! And 100 year old barns that are sturdy are wonderful...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: It's a nice day for pictures*

Actually Freeney is the spotted one. When we got Paintball we had no idea what to name him and one day I can home from playing a friendly game of paintball and the kids liked that as a name. Freeney is named after a colts football player.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I took a few more pictures of the goats today
Faith and Jasmine








Paintball with Freeney hiding behind him








Cashmere and Hope








You may ask why in the world would the goats be inside when they should be out eating that nice green grass???????

Welcome to INDIANA no more green grass for them!!!!! We have gotten 2-3 inches of rain in the past 2 days and now we will get up to 4 inches of snow.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now Im partial to Cashmere! :help:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nancy she has been my favorite from the day I got her.


----------

